# Can someone draw my horse ???



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are great shots of him, I can draw that second one, just not today, I have a lot to get done, but over the weekend, perhaps


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks so much beautiful bay. That nice of you, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, i drew you a picture on ms paint. I couldnt be bothered getting a pencil and pen.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh thats OK, thanks so much. I will save it.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

I can draw one of the pictures that you posted! :wink:


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Quebeth

I can not wait to see it.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

*Our boyjack here is my Drawing*

Here it is , I really like to draw the heads, because they show so much personality, he ??? was so much fun to draw. He shows a lot of personality, if you get an up close head shot I can draw another.


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

I sat down and got it drawn tonight....I hope you like it...


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

wow! there all just beautiful drawings!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah there really good!


----------

